# Forest service aiming to change



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.denverpost.com/2016/09/28/forest-service-cultural-shift-access-public-lands/

I don't know if this will mean better or worse for hunters. I don't think the forest service has been bad at access management at all. There are plenty of roads, trails, and areas for people to explore. I just hope this doesn't over exploit a resource. It seems both the BLM and Forest Service are listening right now though. BLM has planning 2.0 that they are rolling out and now the Forest Service is looking to be better and easier on access.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have seen in Colorado is that the Forest Service is cutting off more access than allowing it. A big example is ATV access to Forest Service roads. They are limiting the hours when you can have a ATV on them and there are other roads where the ATV needs to be a highway licensed vehicle to ride on them. They are also blocking off more access roads into areas which do not do any good since there are ATV riders going into these areas during the weekends when there are no Forest Service people around to enforce the rules. They are also shutting down roads to public access and putting signs or trail markers up that say that it is closed except for "Administrative Access Only" Which means access to the land owner at the end of the road can go in but no one else when the land owner has access from another road.


----------

